# kate moss - kate



## redambition (Nov 6, 2007)

so the celebrity scents just keep a-coming.

to be perfectly honest, the second i sniffed this one i said "i'll take it" before the sales girl could finish her sentence.

it's a beautiful rose scent. it's reminiscent of stella when sprayed on a card, but it's got some subtle differences that just reeled me in. it settles into a much more pleasant, not too over the top scent, where stella keeps that strong rosy punch for longer. to me that makes it a lot more wearable in day time as it's not as overpowering as stella.

(my nose is a bit blocked at the moment so i can't comment much further as i'm having trouble distinguishing the finer points in the scents)

it's also quite funny. kate got into so much trouble over "those" pictures and she comes out of it smelling like roses. literally.


----------



## DigitalFaery (Feb 24, 2008)

i like the scent, it is defenitly on my wishlist
And wat i like about it is that its smells sweet and innocent but at the same time bold, with an edge...
But i don't really like the bottle that much


----------



## clamster (Mar 29, 2008)

I can't seem to find this anywhere here in the US.


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 30, 2010)

I love this perfume, a lovely rose fragrance with a spicey pepper and orange opening its a modern edgy twist on a classic rose base. I got the 100ml and will def grab another when I'm done - I smelled this and walked away with it first go, didnt need to wait and decide! This is a perfume for every day wear, it isnt overwhelming, great for casual or evening wear, I really love it!! Super cute bottle, I really love the lid actually, its very ergonomic for hands! My only gripe with this perfume is that it fades rather quickly... it is an EDT having said that, but even for an EDT it kind of rates at the lower end of the scale for wear time. Nice sillage though


----------

